# Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich brauch unterstützung ich suche zum Forellenangeln eine sehr leichte Rolle unter 200g.

Kennt jemand eine Solche?


----------



## Student (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Daiwa Presso 1003
Daiwa Luvias 1003

Wiegen 165 bzw. 170 Gramm...


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Krass das ging ja schnell

THX


----------



## canim84 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

preisvorstellung?


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

bis 100 Euro ca


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Ok, vergiss die Daiwas ganz schnell wieder...! 

Evtl die kleinen Abus?


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

die 

Daiwa Presso 1003
Daiwa Luvias 1003

scheinen auch nicht aktuell zu sein, man findet die fast nicht


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

@jerkfreak hast du einen genauen Typ von den kleinen Abus!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*



goofy2008 schrieb:


> die
> 
> Daiwa Presso 1003
> Daiwa Luvias 1003
> ...



Die gibt es hier auf den deutschen Markt auch gar nicht...


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Glaub die ganz kleine ABU Sorön bspw is trotzdem locker 20g über deiner magischen Marke...!


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Muss aber auch echt sagen, is schwer, da was zu finden! Nen Hunni und unter 200g is net wirklich einfach...!


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

hmm schade hat *223 g *
sieht aber Interessant aus


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Muss aber auch echt sagen, is schwer, da was zu finden! Nen Hunni und unter 200g is net wirklich einfach...!



Das stimmt wohl. Ansonsten gibt es wohl einige unter 200 g. Kosten aber deutlich mehr als das angegebe Limit.


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Pezon Michel Luxor SL200
> 186g
> rund 115€
> 
> ...


 

@TollerHECHT die hat sogar Gehäuse aus HD Carbon ´COOL THX


----------



## KVP (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Quantum
Hypercast Micro Spin SD & Hypercast Micro Spin RD,
190 gr bzw.195 gr


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Ja, mit nem deutlich höheren Limit fallen mir schon auch einige ein, aber so, muss ich leider passen...!


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

jepp ich wollte nicht mehr ausgeben, die Rute war schon Teuer genug ( Shimano Aspire)


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Ok, die Quantum is ma ne richtig "billige" oder "günstige" unter den 200g. In der Preisklasse fällt mir dann noch die Avocet von Mitchell ein...! Hab ich auch irgendwo noch eine drauf hängen...!


----------



## Student (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Die Daiwas sind aktuell, musst du aber aus Japan o.ä. bestellen. Nur in deinem Preisrahmen liegt keine von beiden |rolleyes

Je leichter die Rolle, desto leichter wird auch der Geldbeutel


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Ich glaube die *PEZON & MICHEL - Luxor 200 SL *ist schon sehr gut und der Preis stimmt auch


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*



Student schrieb:


> Die Daiwas sind aktuell, musst du aber aus Japan o.ä. bestellen. Nur in deinem Preisrahmen liegt keine von beiden |rolleyes
> 
> Je leichter die Rolle, desto leichter wird auch der Geldbeutel


 

OHA die Passen Preislich echt nicht rein


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Also von der Avocet die ganz kleine, die UL, logisch! Ok, wenn man in dem ganz niedrigen Preisbereich bleibt gibts von den Daiwas noch paar, Sweepfire usw bspw...! Aber ob die dann sooo das Wahre sin!? Ich wess net...!


----------



## greece68 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Na dann such mal schön weiter ;o)
Für nen 100er kriegst Du in der Gewichtsklasse nicht irre viel; es sei denn Du gehst auf die 1000er und kleiner! 
Ne Shimano Symetre 500 FJ o. 750 FI; sind aber halt keine 1000er o. 2000er!!
|rolleyes
Und ne Shimano Technium 1000FB geht auch schon!
Wenn Du auf Ebay.com schaust, kriegst Du von Shimano noch u.a.: die Ultegra 1000, die Saros 1000F, die Elf 1000, die Sahara SH1000FD oder die Symetre 1000FJ.
Und bei dem aktuellen Dollarkurs lohnt sich das, dan kannste Dir noch ne schöne Fluorocarbon dazu kaufen! 
Z.B. die Berkley Vanish Transition Fluorocarbon in 4 o. 6lb!
:m


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> kein problem, dafür ist nen forum da
> aber wenn es zum kauf kommen sollte dann denk bitte an mich


 

Wenn ich Sie Bestelle berichte ich dir wie Sie läuft klar


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Danke euch ich werde mir die morgen mal alle anschauen


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Wie gesagt, die Quantum Hypercast Micro, die Avocet UL und die Daiwa Sweepfire sin halt echt alles Rollen round about die 30.-€, die Daiwa sogar deutlich drunter...! Wo da das niedrige Gewicht her kommt, is klar! Daher denk ich mal, die brauchste dir alle a garnet groß anschaun und kannste getrost vergessen! So ne Rolle auf DER Rute, is ja scho "fast lächerlich"...!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Ich finde die Quantum recht schwer... Das Teil ist super winzig, kein Wunder dass die unter 
200 g kommt.

Die leichteste die ich gefunden habe wiegt 160 g (1003 Daiwa), leider zu teuer.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

hy, wo willst du auf forelle fischen im fluß?? ich würde da immer etwas die übersetzung mit bedenken bei den kleinen rollen leiert man sich leider meist den wolf beim forellen fischen!!!


----------



## goofy2008 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

HEy,

nein nur an Teichen oder Seen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

achso...naja ne 1000er nur wegen dem gewicht würde ich mir nich holen!!  dann eher eine 2500 wegen übersetzung und wurfweite!! ist doch pille palle 50g hin ode her!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...sehfish/reels/front_drag/rarenium_ci4_fa.html


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Wenn da mal nicht die Preisklasse wäre...!?


----------



## trixi-v-h (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Die Luvia 1003 wird ab 2010 offiziell in Deutschland verkauft. UVP 479,00€


----------



## goofy2008 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

So leute ich möchte berichren und vielen Dank sagen

Ich habe mir die Pezon Michel Luxor SL200 bestellt ich hoffe eine gute wahl getroffen zu haben.


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Wie gesagt, ne kurze Reso nach den ersten Tests kannste hier ja mal loslassen. Gab ja doch schon den ein oder andren, den die Sache dann auch mal intressiert...!


----------



## goofy2008 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

Moin,
ich wollte mal vom Kauf und ersten angeln Berichten. Ich kann nur gutes von der Rolle Pezon Michel Luxor SL200 Berichten , Sie läuft sehr ruhig,  ich benutze Sie nur zum Spiro Forellenangeln Das Material ist schon gut verarbeitet aber nicht Hochwertig. Da muss man schon auf Shimano gehen. Ich habe eine Mono von Berkley 0,18 drauf und die läuft suppi ab. 

Gekauft habe ich Sie bei Ebay für 76 Euro.

Grüsse


----------



## spinnermarv (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche sehr leichte Angelrolle!!*

hi,

also mein tipp wäre auch, entweder eine 1000er rolle zu kaufen, wobei das nicht immer so ideal ist oder ein bischen sparen und eine shimano rarenium kaufen, das ist so ziemlich die leichteste für ca. 155€.


----------

